# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  [IOS]Summoners War Privat Server

## Eistiger

*Rainbow SMONWAR
*


Welcome to the *worlds first* Summoners War Private Server for *IOS*!

We are new. We are special. We are awesome.

*Key features:
*
Presents for new players.
Stop waiting for Giant B10…
Press start and finish it faster.
We added *lightning speed* for battles.
Same procedure, we did with rune upgrading. It's faster than ever.

You are playing for an hour and your energy is empty?
Not on *Rainbow SMONWAR*.

*Energy MAX* per level x10
*Energy REFRESH* per minute x10
*Energy MAX* x10

Low on mana? Slow leveling?
Not on Rainbow SMONWAR.

*Mana drop from battle* x3, which should be enough to get a huge amount of manastones.
*Experience rate from battle, quests, achievements and daily quests* x3/x5.
The items from mission and achievements got improvement too.
Get *3 Lapis*. I don’t know why but you have them.

Trial of Ascension is pretty hard but we changed the rewards for you.
First of all, *all scroll rewards* got changed to x3.
Same with *summoning stones*. You get now 3 instead of 1.

*Mana rate from battles inside TOA* x3
*Experience rate from battles inside TOA* x3

You know the feeling of doing guildwar and arena over and over again for your favourite items?
Not on *Rainbow SMONWAR*.

We increased the *rewards* to x3. 
*Weekly* and *after every fight*.

Misc changes/features:

*Runes and Gem inventory* got increased from 500 to *1000*.
You get *4 wishes per day*!
*Buildings giving 5x more gems and manastones.
**Worldboss reward* x3.

Best of all? Its *FREE*! 

How to join:

Open our homepage in Safari on your iPhone or iPad. Thats all. Everything else you can check here: 

How to install Rainbow SMONWAR without Jailbreak!
How to install Rainbow SMONWAR with Jailbreak!


Cadiz and Liebli are waiting for you.

----------


## dpboss

Your blog website provided us with useful information to execute with. Each & every recommendations of your website are awesome. Thanks a lot for talking about. Read More:- *satta matka*

----------


## viniambrosio

Does it still working?

----------


## poojabutt

I was looking for some good stuff, and finally, I got this site.
For more: Mehndi Designs

----------


## removebigboss2

You are providing the necessary knowledge. It is helpful and factual information for us and everyone to increase knowledge. Continue sharing your data. Thanks. remove bigboss

----------

